# 4 days left to book - Fertility Info Day, Belfast



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

The day includes: ZITA WEST, FERTILITY EXPERT plus:- 
20 exhibitors including 6 clinics, therapists and related charities.
Topics include:- NHS treatment and funding, treatment options, fertility counselling, camera technology, male infertility, donor treatment options and local adoption.
*There will be no press, no photos (except speakers) and your booking details, once issued to I N UK, will be kept confidential!. The venue is private and set in a relaxing, comfortable environment. To book please log onto www.infertilitynetworkuk.com and follow the links to the N. Ireland Information Day. Cost £10.00 each and includes lunch!*


----------

